# Please upload dump receipt for Shrub Clippings



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Well this is a new one?:whistling2:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Amazing :sleep1:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

We have to upload a Dump receipt on anything i haul off the job,we use a generic form from the landfill,pretty basic,address,phone number,what we dump.Never got a question about it either.

With "adobe X" you can scan and change the doc* to fit your needs if you need it to look legit.Their is other free Doc* scanning software out there you can use to.Also you can scan a old receipt in and change it any way you want.

CNET.com/download


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> We have to upload a Dump receipt on anything i haul off the job,we use a generic form from the landfill,pretty basic,address,phone number,what we dump.Never got a question about it either.
> 
> With "adobe X" you can scan and change the doc* to fit your needs if you need it to look legit.Their is other free Doc* scanning software out there you can use to.Also you can scan a old receipt in and change it any way you want.
> 
> CNET.com/download



Thanks man I have a template I have just never seen one on a shrub trimming. 

My issues with the National we discussed in the past had become unbearable. I finally went up the ladder and things changed BIG time. Certain people are no longer with the company....:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My area has a FREE dump for recyclable material. Grass, branches, shrubs etc.

They'd laugh you out of the joint if you were dumb enough to ask for a receipt.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The order was only like $30.00. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Call someone who actually has a brain and tell them you don't take half a trash bag by itself to the dump. Whoever sent you that reopen/order inquiry should be immediately terminated. 

Ironhorse 5


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Call someone who actually has a brain and tell them you don't take half a trash bag by itself to the dump. Whoever sent you that reopen/order inquiry should be immediately terminated.
> 
> Ironhorse 5


We are in agreement.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dumpsters at your office or parking lot are also justification for telling those nimrods you don't have individual receipts for jobs like that.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thinking about it now, maybe you should just upload a picture of a fire. Of course, be sure to include before, during, and after of said fire!

Ironhorse 5


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Whoever sent you that reopen/order inquiry should be immediately terminated.
> Ironhorse 5


What job would be left for them after that?


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

This is the kind of thing that wears a guy down... CONSTANT STUPID requirements. I'm almost at the breaking point myself. 
I didn't sign the latest "contract" with the big boy hoping they would leave me alone, no such luck they keep sending work... It's like a bad girlfriend, I can't get rid of this.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Unless you are an employee being reimbursed...it's none of their business...


----------

